# help needed to identify JD 440 skidder



## yoteman (Mar 12, 2013)

I have tried three JD dealers and none can tell me for sure what year and model of skidder I have. I just received the parts book from deere and it is some help. I am wanting to know for sure which series it is and year for ordering correct parts. I am guessing it is a 440A made in Dubuque. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks 

Here are my numbers and what I have found:

T=Tractor
5=JD440
A=Standard 4-wheel drive
B=Diesel (JD440seriesA& seriesB)
R=Syncro Range

S/N
0
6
5
4
3
6
T=John Deere Dubuque works


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 12, 2013)

Deere seems to go more off of serial number than year manufactured, the parts book should have a part number next to a serial number range, with different years having a different serial range. To add misery to company, the part numbers have changed some time in the last 20 years, so your dealer has to convert the old part number to the new part number... p.i.t.a.

So far I haven't had any trouble finding parts for mine, unless its large frame parts etc.

There is a web site I think its ran by Deere that has exploded views of most Deere products, search google for jd parts, or John Deere parts, should be one of the first to pop up, its a little hard to navigate, but works ok.


----------



## 4x4American (Mar 12, 2013)

Reckon you'll have to look up the nomenclature for it, proberly found in a service manual.


----------



## yoteman (Mar 20, 2013)

Sent John Deere all the numbers and they responded that same day with more info on my skidder than I asked for, Impressed!


----------

